# Potty problems



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

You know as the body ages certain exits become shall we say less tight. The worst part of my typical day away from campsites is using inside potty for the daily BM. We put the paper in a trash bag so as not to fill up the cassette and because of certain features of my personal anus it takes half a roll and a bunch of baby wipes to exit with a clean and fresh you know what. I'm just asking, yes I am serious, if anyone has developed the perfect system for such problems. No need to be shy, we all have to do this.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't have your particular problem, but I have always been a stickler for personal hygiene.

For many decades I have always washed myself after a BM. No skidmarks at Tugboat Towers. Ever.

To that end, my bathroom has always had 2 flannels. One for the usual body parts (underarms, shaving, etc) and one for the nether regions. They are kept well separated, different colours to prevent confusion, and they are replaced/washed at least once a week.

My habits continue in the van. I use the cassette as it was intended and I carry a spare which I have never needed. I certainly don't faff about with loads of paper and baby wipes. I get myself reasonably clean with paper (a healthy diet makes this easier) then a quick wash and rinse with a soapy flannel. Job done.

I really don't understand why some MHers and caravanners have such a reluctance to use their cassette. Provided there is a reasonable mix of solids and liquids it won't get clogged. It has to be a lot healthier than messing about with bags. I assume these bags of poopy paper are put into normal trash bins? I think that's not nice, and not what the bins are there for.

Sorry if there is too much personal info here, but you did ask.ottytrain5:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Similar to tuggie, after I have finished and wiped and flushed, I part fill the toilet bowl and use it as a bidet for a soap and water clean followed by drying with a use specific flannel. It does mean there is a bit more water going into the cassette, but since I usually empty every day this is not usually an issue and it takes very little water for the job. 

Some will turn their noses up at this use of the bowl, but I have no issue with it, especially as I am the man who keeps it clean. I do recall seeing a bidet type bowl that was shaped to sit in the bowl of the cassette, so could be used and emptied outside if capacity was an issue. My thought was that it needed to be stored somewhere, and as we all know, space can be at a premium.

Davy


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Knew I had seen a photo of a specific bowl somewhere!

https://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/fiamma-bidet-for-chemical-toilets.html

Interestingly none of the posts have had any likes yet. Do you think we have put people off their dinner!

Davy


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Have a freebie from me, Davy!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am never getting over Tuggers detailed description of his crapping routine.  I fear I am now scarred for life. Is there a therapist in the house? 

:shock:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Come on Barry, join our 'movement'! If you think this is bad there is now an 8 page thread on Wildies as to wether you use the facility with the flap open or closed!!

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...-keep-shut.html?highlight=Flap+open+or+closed

Davy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Tugs and I have more than a sense of humour in common 😃


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, we all do it. Don't we?? Or maybe Barry doesn't.?
I can never work out why sometimes mine are lake lava and then other times like rocks. Mopping up after lava can take several wipes and after rocks very few.
I started eating four Clementines a day here in the Algarve as they are only 50 cents a kilo. Then I exploded.


Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I too have read Tuggers post and I fear the brandy bottle won't have much left in it by the time it clears my brain of his descriptive text.
I have a tendency to use the toilet more often than I did as a younger man.
And that's why the cassette soon gets filled and requires emptying on a regular basis when we are using the Motorhome.
Why many Motorhome owners don't use the facility that was designed to accept our bodily waste is beyond my comprehension and have little sympathy with those struggling with other methods of waste management - sorry, but I am unanimous in that ......


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This thread has jogged my memory of an old photo from the Friutcakes / Facts Music meet at Croft in 2014 which was posted on Motorhome Friutcakes where Tuggers demonstrated his new Al Fresco motorhome toilet.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Your reminisce also brings to mind the stories told in days of yore by a popular and prolific poster to whom lots of mishaps occurred ! Desperately trying to remember his name. As soon as I press send it will come back to me. Did he have a nautical background as well ? One of his stories, I think, involved him falling out of his van with trousers round his ankles.

Davy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

TeamRienza said:


> Your reminisce also brings to mind the stories told in days of yore by a popular and prolific poster to whom lots of mishaps occurred ! Desperately trying to remember his name. As soon as I press send it will come back to me. Did he have a nautical background as well ? One of his stories, I think, involved him falling out of his van with trousers round his ankles.
> 
> Davy


That will be the late great Pusser! A Motorhome Facts Legend. This is his MHF Obituary with several links to his funny stories from Jan 2016. Im still in touch with his Daughter Sherie on Facebook. She likes my music videos so she is clearly as bonkers has he was.

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/70-memory/170545-pusser-rip.html


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks to the original poster of this thread. It makes me feel much better at my age to know there are others with the same toilet frequency. It's just the sudden rush to the loo when traipsing round the supermarket that requires planning.

Terry

Oh and thanks for the Pusser reminder. His writings were brilliant.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I too have read Tuggers post and I fear the brandy bottle won't have much left in it ........have little sympathy with those struggling with other methods of waste management - sorry, but I am unanimous in that ......


Which two (or more) minds would you be referring to Keith? The top one and ....? I've heard it called 'man's small brain', but not a mind!>>>


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok I was worried that no one would reply. I have always found it interesting that women are quite found of bathroom jokes and yet here mostly men are replying. Anyway, since I live in Italy where the bidet is common in nearly every bathroom I have rigged ours up with one of those adjustable nozzles that go on kitchen sinks. So after an initial wipe I can give myself a nice shower in that specific area. 

We mostly wild camp and over the years it has been my two kids my wife and I so four of us filling up two tanks, which at best last 4 or 5 days total. Space inside is a premium. Thus why we don't put paper in it or flush a lot. We do line the center with paper before the poop to avoid the sticky mess inside. I suppose I could think to use a wash rag (flannel) but that seems a bit nasty compared to my baby wipe routine.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you Barryd for posting the link to passers travels. I have just spent a pleasant couple of hours revisiting the threads. I have read them several times over the years and they always bring a smile to my face.

Interesting also to see the usernames from the past. I joined around late 2010 so recognise many who do not post here anymore for whatever reason. One name who I did notice has been missing from the forum for some time now is Cabby. Any one have an update on him?

Davy


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

jhelm said:


> Ok I was worried that no one would reply. I have always found it interesting that women are quite found of bathroom jokes and yet here mostly men are replying. Anyway, since I live in Italy where the bidet is common in nearly every bathroom *I have rigged ours up with one of those adjustable nozzles that go on kitchen sinks*. So after an initial wipe I can give myself a nice shower in that specific area.
> 
> We mostly wild camp and over the years it has been my two kids my wife and I so four of us filling up two tanks, which at best last 4 or 5 days total. Space inside is a premium. Thus why we don't put paper in it or flush a lot. We do line the center with paper before the poop to avoid the sticky mess inside. I suppose I could think to use a wash rag (flannel) but that seems a bit nasty compared to my baby wipe routine.


Be careful with the water pressure, or you could get a nasty taste in the back of your throat!> Boom tish.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that why it's called a 'head' in marine circles?


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I
As a lady on here
Rely on a wetwipe


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Wet wipes are a curse. No matter what the manufacturers say about them they do not degrade anytime soon and are causing huge problems blocking sewers and landing up in all sorts of places. They have teams of volunteers picking them up from the shore of the Thames in London. Do your bit for the environment and don’t use them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well my don’t end up in the sewers 

I’d never flush them down a toilet 

And yes better we never use them 

But if water is not available 

A couple of wet wipes does the job 

Unfortunately we need to keep clean 
Well I do

Sandra


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, if we are going to get down to basics, get a wedge of toilet paper, stick it under the tap for a nano-second and wipe - it does the job just as effectively and you don’t have to bolster the manufacturers profits by buying things that don’t do what they say on the tin!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

TeamRienza said:


> . One name who I did notice has been missing from the forum for some time now is Cabby. Any one have an update on him?
> 
> Davy


He had a few mobilityissues (or it might have been his wife) he was looking to adapt his MH but was unable to do so and had to sell his MH, he hung around for a while on here and then his subscription expired (I think) so he didn't renew. Lovely chap, he gave me a couple of Walkie talkies a few years back, wouldn't take a penny for them (they still work too)

Andy

As for the original post............

Mummy!!! Please make the pictures in my head go away!!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrplodd said:


> He had a few mobilityissues (or it might have been his wife) he was looking to adapt his MH but was unable to do so and had to sell his MH, he hung around for a while on here and then his subscription expired (I think) so he didn't renew. Lovely chap, he gave me a couple of Walkie talkies a few years back, wouldn't take a penny for them (they still work too)
> 
> Andy
> 
> ...


Cabby´s wife had to go into a home because he could no longer cope. He did make an appearance on Owners a few months ago, but not heard anything for a long while. The motorhome was sold of course.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Andy. That ties in with my thoughts on what had happened to Cabby. Although I don’t post a lot on here these days, I do visit at least once a day and realised I hadn’t seen anything from him for a while.

Regarding the pictures in your head, surely you must be well used to the crap many of us post on here !! 

Thanks also to jan for your post.

Davy


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I will say that mental images of people doing their private stuff can't compare to the one we all have when cleaning out the cassette, especially when there are two of them to clean. My wife lucky girl has never had to do it. 

I appreciate the comments on wet wipes, mine do not go in the sewer system. But I wouldn't think that a few motorhomers using them or not will make much of an impact compared to the millions of parents using them on their babies several times a day. I suppose a wet paper towel is a better alternative than toilet paper which tends to fall apart when wet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is this an indication of where we are going? Poop or Brexit??


Ray.
p.s. I better add a smiley before I am taken to task. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Cabby´s wife had to go into a home because he could no longer cope. He did make an appearance on Owners a few months ago, but not heard anything for a long while. The motorhome was sold of course.


That is sad to hear but not surprising given his later posts on here. Still, his legacy will continue for ever in the "Brexit Thread"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> That is sad to hear but not surprising given his later posts on here. Still, his legacy will continue for ever in the "Brexit Thread"


He told us this last year Barry after he had been missing for a while because he had been in hospital with food poisoning along with several others who had eaten at the same place.

Am I the only one with a memory on this forum 
Here is what he said on the 17.01.18 :-

Calm down Jan,I have long catnaps and periods of prolonged inactivity.
I say again thank you all for your best wishes etc.I did miss reading all the posts prior to the new year. However it would be too tiring to go back and catch up on all subjects.
Unfortunately the wife was also ill and got taken into the hospital for a month, however as I was her full time carer it was decided now was the time to find a home for her.
We found a well run friendly place and she seems to be doing ok, however due to the amount of care she needs, I was doing what 2 carers do at the home, it has been decided to make it permanent for her own safety.
I have found our home rather quiet and do miss her company,47 years of marriage does tend to make one close to the other.So we are looking forward to me visiting her this coming week.
Still I totter around using the zimmer when needed, but hopefully this will not be the case in the near future.

and all you lot liked it for goodness sake.
You, Drew, and 15 others like this.
icer, HurricaneSmith, barryd, raynipper, Pudsey_Bear,HermanHymer, Devonboy, 


P.S. I sent him a PM this morning, no reply as yet.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ooh, Milly, I love it when you get all dominatrix on us.

Of course, the women forumites have no excuse for forgetting this stuff, but we men are genetically disposed to being forgetful. It can be useful at times, a hindrance at overs, but we men are staunch and courageous and live with it. 

Gosh, that was an energetic post, I need a lie-down now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And a Sanatogen..... ??


Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If cabby does read this, will be be happy with the heading he has slipped under🚱


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

He won't see a PM unless he actually checks the forum or has email alert. A shame no-one has his email.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes 

I loved cabby 

I’d love to know he’s Ok

And no I don’t have his EMail

Never thought I’d need to

How many on here do we not have their EMail

We think they will always be here 

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Just in case anyone is interested there's been a long thread on the Motorhome Madness group on Farcebook today. Do you poo in your loo or do you poo in a bag and put it in someone's bin :surprise:

hmmmm


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kaytutt said:


> Just in case anyone is interested there's been a long thread on the Motorhome Madness group on Farcebook today. Do you poo in your loo or do you poo in a bag and put it in someone's bin :surprise:
> 
> hmmmm


I'd blame that idea on a book a certain forum member wrote. >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well if you do

Use a doggy bag and put in the doggy loo 

As the owner of a large hound doggy bags are essential 

Can’t beleve people don’t know it’s the wees that fill the toilet

Pee up a tree

Or use a bowl 

Sandra


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

My tree climbing days are long gone, Sandra!

Oh, sorry, I see what you mean.

I used to have competitions with my cousin to see who could pee the highest up a tree or wall. 

It wasn't until we were both in our forties that finally she beat me . . .

:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What????

She never insisted no hands ?

She’d have beaten you hands down so to speak

Lovely to hear from you Roger 

Sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Because of my innate immaturity, I've just been having a snigger to myself thinking up alternative titles to this thread.

Regrettably, they're all too disgusting to post.

Why don't you try it yourselves in the privacy of your own homes?

Always assuming you don't have anything better to do.:laugh:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

All are welcome,who pass through this portal. Some when they come in and some when they leave!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sherbert, while I've been reading this cr*p, I've missed that erudite piece of TV cinematography (if that is a passable description) and scripting - the Bold and the Beautiful. The pinnacle of internationally acclaimed TV in RSA! (You can tell I'm in a cranky mood today, had a tax meltdown and 2 insurance company meltdowns this week already)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I saw a vid the other day of 48 kids and adults being "pulled" out of a 18 seater "taxi". Reminds me of that student prank "how many students can you fit in a mini?"

On the main topic of this thread, I wonder how excretion events one could fit into a motorhome. Answers on a postcard please. To guide you in your deliberations, please read the following!

https://metro.co.uk/2019/02/25/clea...d-400-bags-human-poo-250-bottles-pee-8734574/

OK that is really NOT funny! Talk about evacuation phobia!

As Jeremy Clarkson might say, on that note I'm off to warm up the remains of last night's lamb curry!:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m lacking in imagination 

Must have been too influenced by my nursing years 

Standing with feacal vomit dripping from my cap 

Murmuring better out than in 

Changing countless nappies from six kids 

And 10 grandkids

The 11th , no I’ve moved beyond that 
I think, I hope

And anyway we come from an era far gone 

He gets the coal in, chops the logs , and empties the toilet in the MH 

Naturally :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> I
> 
> He gets the coal in, chops the logs , and empties the toilet in the MH
> 
> ...


I was thinking I could do with one of those... but if you can't stand the heat, stay out the kitchen.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well your not getting mine 

So stay out of my kitchen 

Although it’s a big kitchen

It will accommodate the both of us 

And Albert enjoys cooking

But I wash and iron, most of the cooking and cleaning

He does the gardens 

How sad we have certain jobs that we do 

But then again we’ve been married for 55 years 

And I still love him to bits 

So that’s something 

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

tugboat said:


> Because of my innate immaturity, I've just been having a snigger to myself thinking up alternative titles to this thread.
> 
> Regrettably, they're all too disgusting to post.


Are you a man or a mouse?

<squeak>


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kaytutt said:


> Are you a man or a mouse?
> 
> <squeak>


Watch it! I remember you. Always getting on at me, you were, in that weird place far far away (from mental health)>


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Came across these a few years ago. Bought some, but never used it as at home I have one of those excellent heated, spraying Japanese toilet seats. Might use it when I start motorhoming though.

https://mb3products.com/


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Drains blocked up today, they have been a bit problematic since Christmas, took me 2 hours to clear them, both top and bottom manholes on the drive where two thirds full with what I can only describe as crap.
Using rods and a power washer I managed clear them but had to soften up the hard mass with the washer before I could make it flow, does a good job but the occasional blowback is horrendous, full bio hazard suits are required but had none so had to wash all my clothes and have a second shower of the day.
Glad I never became a plumber.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Definitely a **** job.


Is it all your own detritus or is the drain shared. Sounds like some 're-education' on waste disposal is required in one household or another.:wink2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If there was a "hard mass' it sounds like a "fat berg" The usual cause of which is cooking fat/oil and similar being poured down the kitchen plughole and then coagulating. Sidmouth had a problem in January!!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-46787461

If the manholes are only fed from your house................??

If fed by a number of houses then maybe it's time to have a "word" with the neighbours?

Where I live (houses built around 1999/2000) we have never had a problem with our particular drain, however very near neighbour is forever having to get Dyno-rod in to clear blockages to their drain. The occupants of the house are, shall we say, "fans" of fried food and wet wipes. They don't seem to be able to make the connection despite the man of the house discussing the problem with me on occasions whilst peering into his manhole while Dyno-rod proceed to empty his wallet (again!)

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You (we) wise up pretty quickly when on a fosse or septic tank. On the odd occasion our flow gets restricted it's always me that has the pleasure of back pressure cleaning out. Thats after a quote of €400 emergency call out when visitors used more than ample quantities of paper.


Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Definitely a **** job.
> 
> Is it all your own detritus or is the drain shared. Sounds like some 're-education' on waste disposal is required in one household or another.:wink2:


 No Just all our crap, it seems strange that I normally have problems at Christmas when the DIL is here, I often see wet wipes when I have cleared it in the past and the wife does not use them.
The house was built in 1937 so not sure just how good the drainage is but it does not look complex.

I have an idea that with all the water saving we have to do nowadays there is just not enough force of water to clear the drains, OK so we save water but having to leave the hosepipe on for an hour to clear it soon makes that a nonsense.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have had to employ a plumber here a few times for our complicated toilet cistern which has 2 flushes, he mentioned the small flush does not deliver enough water to flush the paper away satisfactorily and advised to always use the big one.
A neighbour in the UK was always having trouble, they had one of those sink disposal grinders, I don't know if they are still about, but they had theirs removed because of the blocking it caused.
One of these.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan. Our new garbage disposal unit soon clogged up our old Victorian soil pipes in Kingston 30 years ago. Ended up having new pipes to the main sewers.


Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> No Just all our crap, it seems strange that I normally have problems at Christmas when the DIL is here,* I often see wet wipes when I have cleared it in the past and the wife does not use them.*
> The house was built in 1937 so not sure just how good the drainage is but it does not look complex.
> 
> I have an idea that with all the water saving we have to do nowadays there is just not enough force of water to clear the drains, OK so we save water but having to leave the hosepipe on for an hour to clear it soon makes that a nonsense.


Time for a Gestapo-type interrogation and a thick ear maybe?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I forget where I first saw this but I will be trying the bag method next time we get off in the van, with so many doggy bag drop off points, I'm not sure if there is a problem with it or not, the mechanics of the situation notwithstanding, of course, IE which are the best bags, do we double bag or not, nappy sacks???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I forget where I first saw this but I will be trying the bag method next time we get off in the van, with so many doggy bag drop off points, I'm not sure if there is a problem with it or not, the mechanics of the situation notwithstanding, of course, IE which are the best bags, do we double bag or not, nappy sacks???


Find a proper doggy bag dispenser and bin Kev, I think those bags are the self destructible kind, when job done just drop it in the dog bin :grin2:>


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Find a proper doggy bag dispenser and bin Kev, I think those bags are the self destructible kind, when job done just drop it in the dog bin :grin2:>


Just hang it on a tree after you've emptied your cassette on the nearest beach. :wink2:

Gordon


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We invested in one of these:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/202355326603?chn=ps

It works its way up the drain from the dry end of the blockage, gradually breaking down the detritus: no blowback, no HazMat suit!

A lot cheaper than Dynorod!

Gordon


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

uke:


----------



## Harrytherid (Apr 13, 2019)

Cor, flap open? You must be joking. When first we got the MH we did not poo nor have the flap closed. How nasty was that. Now it is an inch of water in bowl then 2 sheets paper to keep remainder of bowl clean and another sheet of paper when flushing to push any recalcitrant paper to hole. QED

Harry


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

For those of you who line the bowl with loo paper before a BM, I go to the picnic/party section in the supermarket where they sell packs of 100 thin single layer paper napkins. I line the bowl with one of those. Never any mess afterwards. I prefer not to have a loo brush on board. The napkins seem to break down OK in the cassette as I've never seen one when emptying.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So you're a party pooper then Geoff eh, geddit, I'm here all week.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> So you're a party pooper then Geoff eh, geddit, I'm here all week.


As that's the funniest thing you've said this week. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, I must have missed the email telling me had to be funny Gerty


----------

